# fur coat



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

i want to line my hunting coat in fur i have eather shot or trapped. I was wondering if i could just apply borax to furs and strech them or if i would have to have them tanned? thank you


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

they will need to be tanned.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

does any one know of a tannery around st.cloud mn that will do a decent job for a reasonable price?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

there is one down in New Ulm but I think he just does leather. http://www.uberleather.com/

You could go with USA Fox and Furs up in Duluth. 
http://www.usafoxx.com/

Or you could send it off to just a normal good quality tannery out of state. 
Moyles mink and tannery in ID does a excellent job on hides. And they're pretty reasonable also. 
http://www.moytown.com/

xdeano


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

yes there is one right in rice across from the old grainery i dont know the name but it looks like there isnt anything there but just go in they will help you


----------

